
“Is This Phone Vegan?”: Blood Component May Double Battery Life - eth0up
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2016/10/is-this-phone-vegan-blood-component-may.html
======
WalterSear
Also available from plants now.

[https://impossiblefoods.com/faq/](https://impossiblefoods.com/faq/)

>The Impossible Burger is made from simple ingredients found in nature,
including wheat, coconut oil and potatoes. We add one more special ingredient,
called “heme.” Heme contributes to the characteristic color and taste of meat,
and it catalyzes all the other flavors when meat is cooked. Heme is
exceptionally abundant in animal muscle -- and it’s a basic building block of
life in all organisms, including plants. We discovered how to take heme from
plants and produce it using fermentation -- similar to the method that’s been
used to make Belgian beer for nearly a thousand years. Adding heme to the
Impossible Burger makes it a carnivore’s delight.

~~~
eth0up
This is pretty neat stuff. I'd ideally prefer the absence of soy, but this
looks very promising. I wish them success.

